# Look at these two



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

such beautiful girls, hope they find homes.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, 11 pups...& that golden is beautiful! poor things, how could they ever end up at a shelter?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Poor girls,I hope they find a loving home,....... shame on their so called previous owners, how could they abandon them!!! It can a cruel world outside the loving owners of the forum!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gahd i hate thinking about how irresponsible some people can be!  hope someone give those two a loving home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

What shelter are these dogs in and city and state?

Do you have link to the shelter?


----------



## alages (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/01_about.html


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

alages said:


> http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/01_about.html


That's it, thanks, we're in Chillicothe, Ohio.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Look! It's Nellie's twin. What a gorgeous gal!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, it is, is she there too?? Did I miss that one??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can anyone around Ohio help these two??, I can help with transport just don't have the funds right now to get them out. I would love to have the golden girl.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This one looks alot like a Flat Coat, any info on her?



fostermom said:


> Look! It's Nellie's twin. What a gorgeous gal!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> This one looks alot like a Flat Coat, any info on her?


 
1431 LEXI Black Retriever, female, 2 yrs old, long hair
Added 03/22/2008
​This is all I can get on the web site​


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any news on the golden? can any one help? i live in mi. but would be willing to foster and help find a home, but the shelter is about 6 hours from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This is what I got about the lab female, the golden girl is still there as of today, I can get her on tuesday if she is still there.​





Foster Home Needed!!
This is Lady, a beautiful black lab stray that came to our shelter just days before she had 11 puppies. The puppies were born on March 19th. There’s a mix of black, black and white, yellow and brindle puppies. This mommy and her puppies need a loving foster home until the puppies are old enough for adoption (8 weeks old). The shelter is not an appropriate environment for one-week-old puppies and we are worried about them contracting parvo. Lady has a wonderful temperament and is a quiet, calm dog. She is a terrific mommy. If you are interested in fostering her and her puppies, please call the shelter.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

as of this morning, the golden girl was not on site anymore.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sophie said:


> as of this morning, the golden girl was not on site anymore.


No she was adopted yesterday afternoon, so glad.


----------

